# When is the GR Forum a right time?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am able to be on the forum most of the day while at work. As long as the phones get answered and customers get helped my bosses don't care what I do on my computer, and even make fun of me for "looking at dog pictures all day" lol

Usually I am not on as much when I am home, because I have stuff to do with/for the dogs and spend time with Jeff. Now that he's gone though I find myself with a lot more free time in the evenings so I'll probably be around more. lol 

On my weekends from work (Tues, Wed) I tend to spend a lot of time outdoors when the weather is nice with the dogs so am not online as much on those days.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> I am able to be on the forum most of the day while at work. As long as the phones get answered and customers get helped my bosses don't care what I do on my computer, and even make fun of me for "looking at dog pictures all day" lol
> 
> Usually I am not on as much when I am home, because I have stuff to do with/for the dogs and spend time with Jeff. Now that he's gone though I find myself with a lot more free time in the evenings so I'll probably be around more. lol
> 
> On my weekends from work (Tues, Wed) I tend to spend a lot of time outdoors when the weather is nice with the dogs so am not online as much on those days.


Thanks for being so prompt. But could you also vote?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I come on all times of day and night. Just depends on what I am doing that day.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't do the forum while working. That would be impossible as I'm usually desparate to get something done there....and I would definately be up for termination.

On weekends in the past it is a struggle to stay away.

Now in our new house the computer is downstairs and I tend to find things to do and clean upstairs....so I spend a tad less time online.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

At work? Never have a second to call my own!
After I get home, it's dinner, pet care and walks, then usually come about 9 pm I have time to get online.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted anytime but I guess I do do most of my posting after my butt hits the recliner around 8pm. I do check in from work if I get a few minutes and sometimes will take a peek after work as I'm cooking dinner. I have two desktop computers in my house one in the kitchen and one in the living room so chances are one or both of them have a GRF window open.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw geez, I might have messed up my vote:doh:.

Were those times in GMT?? 

If so, does anyone have an eraser I can borrow?

I'm usually on between 23:00 and 3:00 EST (3:00 and 7:00 GMT), and again between 10:00 and 12:00 EST (14:00 and 16:00 GMT).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I leave it on all day, but that doesn't mean I am here. I type fast and read fast so I can respond to several things in a few minutes, then go do something I need to do, then fly by and without even sitting down, do a couple of replies, or cross posts.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I go to the GRF before checking on line banking.


----------

